# RCMP pwns Newspaper Editor



## The_Falcon

Newpaper editor in small town BC gets lawfully pulled over by RCMP,  officer ensures editor is sober, editor is upset and patronizing has hissy fit and rights a full blown editorial slagging RCMP.  RCMP respond, and basically say the video does not support his version, and with his permission they are more than willing to release it to the public, so everyone can see the full account of what happened.

http://www.globaltvcalgary.com/bc+rcmp+blast+osoyoos+newspaper+editorial/6442578073/story.html


> A very public fight has erupted between an Osoyoos man and a RCMP officer who pulled him over for a roadside check.
> 
> The incident reportedly happened last Friday when Keith Lacey was pulled over by a cop, who he names as Cpl. Ryan McLeod.
> 
> Lacey, who is the editor of the Osoyoos Times, says he was unfairly subjected to a roadside check after leaving a local restaurant/pub and claims he was “treated like a criminal” by the officer.
> 
> Lacey published an editorial in the newspaper on Wednesday about the incident.
> 
> The RCMP, however, stand by the officer’s decision to conduct the check and even go so far to say there is a video of the incident and they are willing to release it to the public.
> 
> "I was seeking the editor's support to release the video and, should I receive it, I would be pleased to release it. My intent is not to publicly embarrass anyone but to simply defend the actions of a very professional RCMP member who was being unfairly slandered and to ensure that Osoyoos residents were accurately informed,” said Supt. Ray Bernoties with the B.C. RCMP Communications in a statement released to media.
> 
> "Frankly, the video is quite uneventful. It shows a calm, respectful and professional RCMP member doing a very typical vehicle stop. It was the incredible disparity between that and the way which the editor described it that was concerning,” Bernoties said.
> 
> The RCMP released a full statement on their website Thursday night regarding the incident.
> 
> Read the original editorial published in the Osoyoos Times on Wednesday below and the response from the B.C. RCMP:
> 
> ORIGINAL EDITORIAL:
> 
> SELF-RIGHTEOUS COPS WHO TREAT INNOCENT TAXPAYERS LIKE CRIMINALS IS UNACCEPTABLE
> 
> Posted on 08 February 2012 by Keith Lacey
> 
> For 20 minutes this past Friday night, I was treated like a criminal and presumed guilty until proven innocent, which is not how the law is supposed to work in this country, especially when you have done absolutely nothing wrong.
> 
> But, according to Cpl. Ryan S. McLeod of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, he had every right to pull me over, treat me with basically zero respect and humiliate me in front of my girlfriend, who was so upset she got physically sick and was in tears hours later, just because he believes he has the power to do whatever he likes.
> 
> After a long week at work, me and my girlfriend headed to a local restaurant/pub to grab a meal with some friends and share a few stories and have a couple of laughs.
> 
> After consuming a meal, we made the decision to grab a bottle of wine at the adjacent liquor store to spend a nice, quiet evening at home.
> 
> However, seconds after pulling out of the liquor store parking lot, Cpl. McLeod flashed his cherry tops and pulled me over.
> 
> When I asked him very politely what the problem seemed to be, he told me he had pulled me over because my license plate was dirty, which remains as a very lame excuse as he proceeded instantly to asking me about whether I had consumed any alcohol.
> 
> I responded very politely, once again, and told him I had gone out after work for a meal with my girlfriend and some friends and he had no right to pull me over when I had done nothing wrong.
> 
> When I suggested to him I was not displaying any signs of impairment, I did not weave or speed and was wearing my seatbelt and he had no right to be interrogating me like this, he made it very clear he was going to make me undergo the humiliation of having to undergo a roadside breath test.
> 
> He had no reasonable or probable grounds to be doing any of this, but yet he persisted to show just how much power he had.
> 
> Of course, you don’t have any choice but to oblige or else face some very dire consequences whenever a police officer asks you do anything in this country (that’s another story for another day), so I politely stepped outside my truck, listened to his instructions and blew into the screening device.
> When the readings registered, I could honestly tell Cpl. McLeod was disappointed as the readings were, how do I say this, pretty much close to zero.
> 
> He never said sorry, never apologized, informed me I was “Ok to drive” and more or less appeared ready to waltz back to his vehicle and carry on his merry way and harass somebody else I’m thinking.
> 
> But now I was upset and I made it very clear to him for a third time that pulling me over for having a dirty license plate was a very lame excuse because his police cruiser was 20 feet from my truck and I could read the plate no problem at all.
> 
> What Cpl. McLeod wouldn’t admit was the truth. What really happened was he sat in his vehicle outside a licensed establishment - which he kept calling a bar and I insisted was a restaurant - and then watched me and my girlfriend head inside to buy a bottle of wine, so he instantly presumed I must have been drinking.
> 
> After the traumatizing experience of having to go through a breath test for doing absolutely nothing wrong and registering a reading so low it was laughable, I had had enough of his ridiculous treatment and told him I wanted his badge number, name and business card.
> 
> At this point, Cpl. McLeod commented to me about “not giving him attitude” because I dared speak back to him about his unfair treatment.
> 
> There was a lot of attitude shown our encounter up until that point and none of it came from me. I’ve been a journalist for 27 years and my integrity as a writer and reporter of the truth has never been questioned and I’m not going to let some stranger with a badge, gun and attitude take that away from me.
> 
> I’m 50 years old, was polite and co-operative, showed no signs at all of any impairment, yet this experienced officer couldn’t help himself and had to humiliate and embarrass me just because he can.
> It’s disgusting.
> 
> When I left the Bonnyville Nouvelle newspaper to come to Osoyoos, Sgt. Luis Gandolfi, RCMP detachment commander, phoned to say thanks for all my hard work and wish me good luck. When I worked in my hometown of Sudbury, Ontario for 20 years, police chief Alex McCauley became a good friend.
> 
> I have no issues with police, but I have great issue with Cpl. McLeod’s treatment and what happened to me Friday night.
> 
> When I later informed him I was the editor of the local newspaper and was going to write about our little episode, he finally shut up and showed me some respect. And one final time, I told him he had no right to pull me over.
> 
> While he was a lot quieter and less cocky, he kept repeating his mantra he was a police officer and he could basically pull me over whenever he likes for whatever reason he justifies.
> 
> I found out this past weekend from other friends I’ve already made in Osoyoos this kind of incident happens on a regular basis in this community and it’s not the first time this particular officer has been involved.
> 
> I know I speak for a lot of frustrated citizens out there when I say enough is enough. Sitting in the parking lot of a licensed establishment and pulling people over for whatever lame reason you come up with, is not what citizens want or expect from the police.
> 
> This is a free country, not a police state.
> 
> If someone is speeding, driving erratically or blows through a red light, of course they can expect to be pulled over by the police. If a RIDE spotcheck is set up, they have proven to be an effective and excellent way of catching drunk drivers.
> 
> No one condones drunk driving either, but that’s not the point. I wouldn’t be writing or expecting any sympathy if I was caught drunk driving. But I didn’t know going for a meal and having a pint on a Friday night was against any law in this country.
> 
> Cpl. McLeod can justify his actions any way he likes, but I’m not buying what he’s selling and I know most people out there won’t be either.
> This is another example of a cop who abused his position of authority.
> 
> It’s incidents like this and officers like this, who are loaded with arrogance and self-rightousness, who give all the good officers out there, who are in the majority, a truly bad name.
> 
> Sitting in a parking lot outside a restaurant that serves liquor on a Friday night, then lying about the reason you’re pulling someone over and humiliating him in front of his girlfriend isn’t what I want my taxpayer dollars being spent on.
> 
> I suggest to Cpl. McLeod you get out there and catch the bad guys. I’m not one of them.
> 
> And if you’re not cut out for treating people with dignity and respect, even though you have all this so-called power you’re so easy to abuse, perhaps you find another profession.
> 
> When I told my girlfriend I’m sick and tired of police officers who feel they are free to do whatever they please whenever they want without consequence and I was going to write about this incident and let the people of Osoyoos know what’s going on, she was worried this officer “might make my life a living hell.”
> 
> I told her, “don’t worry honey, I’m not a criminal and I don’t break the law” and I refuse to live my life being worried about a person hired to serve and protect, who feeds his huge ego bothering and harassing innocent taxpayers who pay his salary.
> 
> I also told her if I ever run into Cpl McLeod again and he pulls this kind of crap on me again, I’ll treat him with the same respect he showed me last Friday night. Zero.
> 
> And if he ever attempts to intimidate or harass me ever again when I’ve done nothing wrong, I’ll be sure to let his boss and all the good people of Osoyoos know all about it.
> 
> 
> RESPONSE FROM B.C. RCMP:
> 
> Dear Osoyoos Times Editor,
> 
> I read your article wherein you discuss that, after having consumed beer at a local pub, you were stopped by a police officer and humiliated by having to comply with the officers lawful request to do a roadside test to ensure you were not impaired. You go on to say he harassed and intimidated you and "abused his position of authority". Your allegations are very serious and certainly cast the officer, who you name nine times in your article, and the RCMP in a very negative light.
> 
> As the Editor of a local newspaper, your readers must feel it important to know that when you report something in your paper, it is factual. I imagine your credibility and that of the Osoyoos Times relies heavily on that.
> 
> Well sir, I'm very pleased to report that there is a video of this incident. The video was taken from the police car and includes audio of the entire interaction between you and the police officer. I have just watched the video and observed a very calm and professional member of the RCMP doing his job. The RCMP has proudly served the people of Osoyoos for a very long time and I fear your one sided article could adversely, and incorrectly, impact their view of their local RCMP. Thus, I suggest that we post this video on-line so the good people of Osoyoos and others can make their own determination of what occurred. This is the type of transparency British Columbians expect from the RCMP.
> 
> Alternatively, I would be willing to drive to Osoyoos, at my own expense and on my own time, to show the people of Osoyoos this video. Perhaps we could capitalize on this opportunity by publicly discussing the important issue of impaired driving. As a new resident in Osoyoos, you may be interested to know that the RCMP has conducted extensive community consultation and traffic safety, including impaired driving, has been raised as a serious concern. I think the residents would be pleased to learn that their police are working hard to ensure that no lives are lost due to impaired driving. The residents of Osoyoos will also learn that this particular police officer carries a photo in his duty bag of a young girl who was killed by an impaired driver. This police officer, who you so freely defame using your position, also has extensive training and experience with impaired driving investigations. He has, no doubt, saved many lives by taking drunk drivers off the road using the exact same lawful means as the night he stopped you.
> 
> Perhaps, before slandering an Osoyoos resident and member of the local RCMP, you'll do some research just as the member suggested to you during the stop. In this case, it may have included reading the decision of the Supreme Court of Canada in R v. Ladouceur (1990).
> 
> Admittedly, I am not a regular reader of the Osoyoos Times but if I was I would be troubled by the seeming motivation of an article written by the new Editor of my local paper. Allow me to quote you from the video sir. I am the editor of the newspaper and you will see the powers that I have.
> 
> If there was one positive to your negative article, it was a reminder to me of the many baseless and malicious allegations our members must constantly face while carrying out their duties. Fortunately, in this case, the video removes any doubt that the police officer's actions were professional and respectful.
> 
> I look forward to a retraction or correction and to, potentially, facilitating the public's viewing of this video.
> 
> Supt Ray Bernoties
> Officer in Charge
> BC RCMP Communication
> 
> Read it on Global News: Global Calgary | B.C. RCMP blast Osoyoos newspaper editorial


----------



## The_Falcon

link to online petition to fire this "editor"  http://www.gopetition.com/petitions/fire-osoyoos-times-editor-keith-lacey.html


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Now THAT'S the kind of response that has always seemed to be lacking in years previous.........


----------



## Zombie

"After the traumatizing experience of having to go through a breath test for doing absolutely nothing wrong" ... is this guy for real?


----------



## The Bread Guy

RCMP letter available on the BC RCMP's web page, too!
http://bc.rcmp.ca/ViewPage.action?siteNodeId=50&languageId=1&contentId=24119

Also, since the original editorial doesn't appear to be on the paper's site anymore, Google Cache is happy to share a copy (attached)


----------



## Jarnhamar

That guy sounds like a total douche bag.   I'll laugh if he looses his job, and all his "powers"


----------



## larry Strong

I read this story yesterday. I would dearly love to see the RCMP video, and see exactly what the so-called Editor's attitude was......I am guessing it was pretty childish.


----------



## BillN

One must wonder what sort of newspaper editor writes "me and my girlfriend"?  Did he pass Grade 5 English?

Sounds like he has a rather large 'L' tattooed on his forehead.


----------



## larry Strong

One that grew up with a computer and spell check..........


----------



## chrisf

Is there a petition to release the video of the "traumatizing experience"?


----------



## Jarnhamar

BillN said:
			
		

> One must wonder what sort of newspaper editor writes "me and my girlfriend"?  Did he pass Grade 5 English?



He'd never survive on army.ca!


----------



## jparkin

BillN said:
			
		

> One must wonder what sort of newspaper editor writes "me and my girlfriend"?  Did he pass Grade 5 English?



First thing I thought to myself upon reading his article, seeing as he has "..been a journalist for 27 years..".


"..who was so upset she got physically sick and was in tears hours later,.."
Looks like someone needs to grow a spine, seeing as the video footage reportedly shows a "..calm, respectful and professional RCMP member doing a very typical vehicle stop."

Jonathan


----------



## cupper

He forgot the rule of dealing with law enforcement and persons in authority:

NEVER PISS OFF SOMEONE WHO HAS THE POWER TO MAKE YOUR SHITTY DAY THAT MUCH SHITTIER!


----------



## dogger1936

That is beautiful.

I have only been stopped during routine roadblocks during holidays and have always made the effort to thank them. Heck sometimes it's Christmas eve and here they are out at midnight ensuring the safety of the public and saving life's.

BZ RCMP!


----------



## old medic

> RESPONSE FROM B.C. RCMP:
> 
> Dear Osoyoos Times Editor,
> 
> I read your article wherein you discuss that, after having consumed beer at a local pub,...




I can't find an admission printed about consuming beer, or even the word beer 
in the editorial. Nor does a browser word search. The only place "beer" appears, is the reply letter.


----------



## RCR Grunt

old medic said:
			
		

> I can't find an admission printed about consuming beer, or even the word beer
> in the editorial. Nor does a browser word search. The only place "beer" appears, is the reply letter.



That's because he used the term "pint."  See this quote from the article he wrote.  It's towards the end:

"No one condones drunk driving either, but that’s not the point. I wouldn’t be writing or expecting any sympathy if I was caught drunk driving. But I didn’t know going for a meal and having a pint on a Friday night was against any law in this country."


----------



## Jarnhamar

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> That is beautiful.
> 
> I have only been stopped during routine roadblocks during holidays and have always made the effort to thank them. Heck sometimes it's Christmas eve and here they are out at midnight ensuring the safety of the public and saving life's.
> 
> BZ RCMP!



I was living in a small community off the 417 and the OPP were doing a blitz. It was a pretty big hassle to traffic. When speaking to the officers I made sure to tell them I have children and thank them for looking for drunk drivers, every time I was stopped.

This journalist is a prick with too much self-entitlement and he deserves to have "his name" mocked publicly. 


edit: seen this


http://www.globaltvcalgary.com/update+osoyoos+editor+has+no+regrets+over+editorial/6442578272/story.html



CHBC News has learned the Osoyoos Times plans to write a retraction on the editorial that slammed a local police officer.

However, Keith Lacey, editor of the Osoyoos Times, says the newspaper will not be writing an apology.

Lacey wrote a scathing editorial Wednesday about an incident where he says he was unfairly pulled by a RCMP officer over for a road check.

The editorial attracted the attention of the B.C. RCMP, who responded with their own statement Thursday night, saying they have a video of the incident and will release it pending permission from Lacey.

The editor declined an on-camera interview with CHBC News but says he maintains his story and he was not intoxicated when he wrote the editorial.

Lacey says he plans to correct parts of the editorial that the RCMP officer involved has issues with and while he does not regret what he wrote, he wishes that none of this happened.

When asked whether he was afraid he might lost his job over the incident, Lacey admits it could happen.

There is still no word yet on if or when the video might be released by the RCMP.


Read it on Global News: Global Calgary | UPDATE: Osoyoos editor has no regrets over editorial


----------



## Rifleman62

> As a new resident in Osoyoos


. I wonder where the Editor came from. The CBC?

I live just up the highway in West Kelowna. There has been some incidents with a couple of bad apples in the Kelowna Det, so possibly Mr. high and mighty thought he could get away with it.

Just before I left for the South, I bought a lone patrol Constable a Timmies  as he was busy in his car. Thanked him for looking after us citizens. He did look surprised.


----------



## jollyjacktar

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> He did look surprised.


Yes, they are not accustomed to thanks from the citizens as a rule.  Everybody loves fireman and paramedics.  Nobody likes policeman as a rule.


----------



## larry Strong

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> . I wonder where the Editor came from.



Bonnyville


----------



## mariomike

> Everybody loves fireman and paramedics.



Not everybody.
City of Toronto - Protective Vests:
"The preliminary cost for outfitting all paramedics was approximately $500,000.00 not including replacement costs due to attrition."

"Violence Against Canada's Paramedics":
http://www.cbc.ca/whitecoat/episode/2009/10/23/violence-against-canadas-paramedics/
"Geordie Smyth, a 33-year old paramedic from Port Hope, Ontario, once worked for Toronto EMS. But a series of violent attacks left him psychologically traumatized. He ended up trading his seniority in Toronto for a less stressful posting as a medic in a community 100 km east of the city."

"More than two-thirds of paramedics abused while at work: study":
http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/12/29/more-than-two-thirds-of-paramedics-abused-while-at-work-study/

Edit to add
HOUSE OF COMMONS CANADA
BILL C-495

An Act to amend the Criminal Code (emergency medical services workers)

AGGRAVATED ASSAULT

(1.1) Every one commits an aggravated assault who wounds, maims, disfigures or endangers the life of an emergency medical services worker acting in the course of his or her duties.

PUNISHMENT

(2) Every one who commits an aggravated assault under subsection (1) is guilty of an indictable offence and liable to imprisonment for a term not exceeding fourteen years.


----------



## Redeye

That's beautiful. It really, really is. I don't have much time for people who give cops a hard time for doing their jobs.

I got stopped like that. This summer. Well, not under the same circumstances, but I'd been out, had a a little, thought I was fine, and these guys were getting in the way of my getting on with my night. And I blew enough to get a warning. Big shock and big lesson learned for me, fortunately with relatively minor consequences in hindsight. I didn't get pissed at the cops, in fact, on actually considering the incident (and seeing the guy who was in fact legally impaired they hauled away), I'm glad those guys are there doing what they do.

Lesson learned for the editor and everyone else: never forget cameras are everywhere, and your story is going to come out sooner or later, not necessarily they way you want to tell it.


----------



## GAP

Like the story of the woman who left the bar at 9:30 and was in an accident (401 ?) 20 minutes later.....


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Gap,..that was 9:30 in the morning I believe.

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2012/02/10/19366276.html

Driver in head-on 401 crash left bar at 9:30 a.m.


----------



## GAP

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Gap,..that was 9:30 in the morning I believe.
> 
> http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2012/02/10/19366276.html
> 
> Driver in head-on 401 crash left bar at 9:30 a.m.



I thought so too when I initially read the article, but somewhere else in the article AM changed to PM

I think this is what made me change my mind....



> A spokesman for the Alcohol and Gaming Commission of Ontario (AGCO) told QMI Agency that Korin Howes, 23, of Belleville, Ont., arrived at the Angry Beaver pub around 5:30 p.m. on Feb. 5.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

She worked there and probably drank after shift....


----------



## mariomike

I don't know about Trenton, but there were plenty of  booze cans   "after hours clubs" in Toronto.


----------



## medicineman

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Just before I left for the South, I bought a lone patrol Constable a Timmies  as he was busy in his car. Thanked him for looking after us citizens. He did look surprised.



Similar response from a couple of traffic guys running a speed trap outside my house when my wife gave them a bunch of home made cookies.

MM


----------



## stukirkpatrick

Hey, don't feed traffic guys!  It only encourages them...


----------



## GAP

Sierra Kilo said:
			
		

> Hey, don't feed traffic guys!  It only encourages them...



Yeah, but it's hard to look severe when you're munching on warm chocolate chip cookies................ :nod:


----------



## medicineman

My house is at a 4 way where a lot of f*&ktards speed/run the stop signs, etc.  I've got no grief encouraging them.

MM


----------



## stukirkpatrick

Fair enough.  Incidentally, the editor has posted an unconditional apology on the Osoyoos Times website...


----------



## dogger1936

medicineman said:
			
		

> Similar response from a couple of traffic guys running a speed trap outside my house when my wife gave them a bunch of home made cookies.
> 
> MM



The funny thing about this world is if you are a law abiding citizen you will rarely ever have something bad to say about the police. I like seeing them driving past my house; it's my tax dollars paying for a protection service. I brought a young officer a coffee as she was on "picket" alone for hours at a murder on my street. She was utterly surprised and grateful. I'm pretty certain she poured it out after I left however I figured it was the thought that counts.


----------



## Zombie

Sierra Kilo said:
			
		

> Fair enough.  Incidentally, the editor has posted an unconditional apology on the Osoyoos Times website...



Can you post it here? For whatever reason that page on the Osoyoos Times website won't load for me.


----------



## yoman

> *Editor apologizes for comments*
> 
> I owe a sincere and heartfelt apology to Cpl. Ryan S. McLeod of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police for comments that appeared in the Wednesday, Feb. 8 edition of the Osoyoos Times.
> 
> I fully realize the experienced officer was only doing his job the night in question and my over reaction to what happened between he and I was inappropriate, regardless of what transpired during those 20 minutes.
> 
> It was also inappropriate to insist the encounter was embarrassing and humiliating as the officer was respectful at all times in conducting his duties.
> 
> Police officers have a very difficult job to do and Cpl. McLeod was simply performing his duties on the night in question and it was not appropriate for me to react the way I did and for that, I remain deeply sorry.
> 
> As has been pointed out to me in clear detail since this incident, Cpl. McLeod takes the issue of drinking and driving very seriously and he is well within his rights as a police officer in British Columbia to pull over anyone he suspects may have been consuming alcohol.
> 
> Once the readings were revealed, the officer did tell me I was free to go and, once again, there was a complete over reaction on my part.
> 
> I realize I let emotion get the better of me, which I sincerely regret.
> 
> As a veteran journalist, I know the power of words and much of the language and comments I made about Cpl. McLeod in the performance of his duties were uncalled for.
> 
> Cpl. McLeod did not at any time attempt to humiliate or embarrass me and he handled himself professionally and was not confrontational during our encounter.
> 
> He did not deserve to be singled out for simply doing his job and I remain truly sorry for what has transpired.
> 
> Cpl. McLeod does not make the laws of Canada or British Columbia, but simply enforces them and my inability to acknowledge and recognize this comes with deep regret.
> 
> My written account was unfair to Cpl. McLeod and fellow RCMP officers and I assure you this will not happen again.
> 
> I deeply regret this incident ever occurred and the damage I have caused to Cpl. McLeod’s reputation.
> 
> Keith Lacey
> 
> Editor - Osoyoos Times


http://www.osoyoostimes.com/news/2012/02/12/editor-apologizes-for-comments/

Well, at least he apologized.


----------



## medicineman

Well good for him...takes some stones to do that, not to mention alot of black feathers tickling his gullet from the crow he had to eat.

MM


----------



## medicineman

cypres78 said:
			
		

> Sucks eating humble pie...or eating "I'm going to apologize because my lies are on video" pie



Pretty much the same thing isn't it?


----------



## brihard

He recognized the shot across the bow- a public spokesperson for the RCMP does not lightly use the term 'slander' in a released statement, never mind twice. That accusation thrown out twice accompanied by an offer to release video was a quiet but definite ultimatum. Very well played on the part of the RCMP.


----------



## Scott

Oh man...owned.


----------



## The Bread Guy

medicineman said:
			
		

> Well good for him...takes some stones to do that, not to mention alot of black feathers tickling his gullet from the crow he had to eat.
> 
> MM


I will give credit for that - although the writing style of the apology is quite different from the editorial.  Could a legal beagle have been involved in an extra layer of editing?  :nod:



			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> He recognized the shot across the bow- a public spokesperson for the RCMP does not lightly use the term 'slander' in a released statement, never mind twice. That accusation thrown out twice accompanied by an offer to release video was a quiet but definite ultimatum. *Very well played on the part of the RCMP*.


Agreed - and a _very_ quick and nimble response.



			
				yoman said:
			
		

> http://www.osoyoostimes.com/news/2012/02/12/editor-apologizes-for-comments/


Also attached here in case the link doesn't work.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon

A nice extra helping of humble pie for the editor.


----------



## Rifleman62

I would still like to see the video.

The West Kelowna city council hired two retired RCMP members to do traffic enforcement last year and this year. Very effective.

medicineman , since I believe you are new to the Winnipeg area, the following will assist you, especially the driving hints. You do live just off of Portage Ave!

Guide to Winnipeg


First you must learn to pronounce the city name. It is WIN-A-PEG, notVIN-A-PEG and it does not matter how people pronounce it in other places.

Winnipeg has its own version of traffic rules. Never forget that downtown Winnipeg is composed in large part of one-way streets. The only way to get out of the center of town is to turn around and start over when you reach the river. 

All directions start with, 'Go down Portage.'

Portage Avenue has no beginning and no end.

The 8:00 a.m. Rush hour is from 6:30 to 9:30a.m.
The 5:00 PM rush  hour is from 3:30 to 6:30 p.m.
Friday's rush hour starts on Thursday morning.

If you actually stop at a yellow light, there's no chance you're from Winnipeg. Yellow lights are for sissys.

Lagimodiere Blvd. Can only be pronounced by a native Winnipegger, so do not attempt the phonetic pronunciation. People will simply tilt their heads to the right and stare at you. (And let's not forget Noter Dayme! And of course, Portidge.)

Bingo, Bugs and Perogies are a way of life. Deal with it.

Construction on the Winnipeg streets in summer is a way of life and a permanent form of entertainment. (Especially those dopey-looking city workers holdingup signs in traffic that say in big orange letters 'SLOW'. ( I always want to yell, 'You don't really need to advertise, buddy!'.)

Many bizarre sights can be explained simply by realizing, 'Oh, we're in Transcona!'

Construction crews aren't doing their job properly unless they close down all lanes except one during rush hour.

If someone actually has his turn signal on, it was probably left on at the factory where the car was made.

Buying a Winnipeg street map is a waste of money since the termination or continuation of any street is entirely at the discretion of the Works Department of the City: e.g.: Salter, Isabel, Balmoral, Colony, Memorial, Osborne, Dunkirk. You've gone two miles down the same road and the name changes seven times.

Asking directions will help you get acquainted with numerous happy-to-help residents. It may not be any help at all for finding the address you seek.

Never honk your horn at another car in traffic. The bumper sticker that reads, 'Keep honking, I'm reloading.' Is considered a fair warning.

Exit and entry ramps on the Perimeter Hwy. Are just the recommended way of entering and exiting, feel free to exit at any grassy point you wish.

All drivers frightened of heights, stay clear of Charleswood and its ten-foot ditches. Believe me when I say you won't get out without a hundred-dollar towing bill.

Your idea of creative landscaping is a statue of a deer next to your bluespruce.

Down South to you means Grand Forks.

Your 1 July picnic was moved indoors due to frost.

You have more miles on your snow blower than your car.

You find 0 degrees 'a little chilly.' But it is still t-shirt weather.

It's a dry cold when it is -30 or more.

You actually understand these jokes, and you forward them to all your Manitoba-born friends.


----------



## Teflon

I for one wonder how slim a chance this apology would have happened if the RCMP hadn't offered to provide video of the incident.  I don't call it "Manning up" or "Good on him" when it is simply a case of "Damage control" 

Although I noticed his grammar seems to have improved: "between he and I" as opposed to "me and my girlfriend" so I guess he did learn something!


----------



## The Bread Guy

Teflon said:
			
		

> Although I noticed his grammar seems to have improved: "between he and I" as opposed to "me and my girlfriend" so I guess he did learn something!


Or a lawyer helped with the grammar- and slander-diversion check


----------



## Teflon

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Or a lawyer helped with the grammar- and slander-diversion check



Yes, sounds more likely.  Guess his "power" as an editor of a newspaper isn't enough to trump the newspaper lawyer's "You are going to get us sued A** hole" powers!


----------



## PJGary

> As a veteran journalist, I know the power of words and much of the language and comments I made about Cpl. McLeod in the performance of his duties were uncalled for.



This guy really doesn't stop eh?

His mother obviously never told him that actions speak louder than words.

More specifically the actions of being akin to the person who gets too many cocktails downrange at the office Christmas party and goes "chest-pokey" on his boss, speaks much louder than him claiming he is a "veteran" anything or plugging his own "professionalism". 

What a clown. 

BZ RCMP


----------



## Redeye

I loved the part about how the Mountie doesn't make the laws, as though there was something wrong or unreasonable with them.



			
				PJGary said:
			
		

> This guy really doesn't stop eh?
> 
> His mother obviously never told him that actions speak louder than words.
> 
> More specifically the actions of being akin to the person who gets too many cocktails downrange at the office Christmas party and goes "chest-pokey" on his boss, speaks much louder than him claiming he is a "veteran" anything or plugging his own "professionalism".
> 
> What a clown.
> 
> BZ RCMP


----------



## Jarnhamar

Redeye said:
			
		

> I loved the part about how the Mountie doesn't make the laws, as though there was something wrong or unreasonable with them.



yea I caught that.   This too;



> my over reaction to what happened between he and I was inappropriate, *regardless of what transpired during those 20 minutes*.



He's still trying to play the victim.


----------



## aesop081

medicineman said:
			
		

> Well good for him...takes some stones to do that,



I read over his "apology".........It took something to try and pass that as such but it wasn't stones.

He's more saying "I'm sorry. You're still wrong".


----------



## The_Falcon

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I read over his "apology".........It took something to try and pass that as such but it wasn't stones.
> 
> He's more saying "I'm sorry. You're still wrong, but please don't sue me, or cause me to lose my job".



Fixed.


----------



## cupper

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> I will give credit for that - although the writing style of the apology is quite different from the editorial.  Could a legal beagle have been involved in an extra layer of editing?  :nod:



Either that or a very persuasive argument by the Owner and Publisher about employment options should he not apologize to the fine officer who was only doing his job.


----------

